# African black scorpion



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

*identity crisis*

Please help! 
I don't know who I am anymore!!! This is terrible!! 

I was told I am Pandinus africanus, though after some reading I've come to the conclusion that there is a specific name (different from africanus though I'm fairly sure I'm Pandinus) for me that is more accepted and correct. Anyone recognize me? If the pic isn't good enough I can try again. Manipulating a camera with claws isn't the easiest thing in the world to do! Thankyou much for any opinions or help regarding my true identity!

Pandinus (africanus?) (cavimanus?) hmm...

PS My juveniles don't have claws as large as I do, and their reddish coloration on their legs and claws is less noticeable than mine. 
I was collected in or around Tanzania. I will try to post some more pics of me and mine today. 

Thanks again!


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2002)

Can you get a better picture of your chela and your teslon?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Can you get a better picture of your chela and your teslon?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave *



I will try tonight to post some more pictures, having trouble holding the camera still enough to avoid blur! Thanks, David!

Paul


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

Here are the claws.


----------



## LD50 (Dec 29, 2002)

That looks like P. Cavimanus

BryanSS


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

another pic


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD50 _
> *That looks like P. Cavimanus
> 
> BryanSS *


Hi Bryan, thanks for your opinion. I had heard that P. cavimanus had red claws like that. The juvies' red coloration is less obvious, unless it is an entirely different species. 
The juvies claws are not large like that but have a very slight red tint, and on the legs and some of the body as well, but much less noticeable than on the bigger specimens.

Does that sound right to you? 

Anyone else?

Thanks again!

Paul


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2002)

Paul,

I would have to go with Cavimanus as well.  The dentition on the chela seems right.  On the other hand, cavimanus tends not to have such noticable reddening on the metasoma near the chelera.  

Colouration will vary, so it is possible your juvie is also a cavimanus.  I have never kept this species personaly, so I don't know how they change when the mature.  It may be worth your while to check out the dentition and ensure that it is correct.  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinheaddave _
> *Paul,
> 
> I would have to go with Cavimanus as well.  The dentition on the chela seems right.  On the other hand, cavimanus tends not to have such noticable reddening on the metasoma near the chelera.
> ...


Thanks for your input, Dave! They have reddening in the right light pretty much all over at some angle or other. 
The juvies have small pinchers in comparison to the larger adults, but those ones have much less pronounced red. 
How would I go about checking the dentition to ensure a correct id, Dave?

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 29, 2002)

Paul,

I was suggesting that you check the juvie against the adult.  Check out their chela (pinchers) and how the "teeth" on them go.  I find this one of the more useful ways of differentiating Pandinus.  It will at least give you some input as to whether the two are the same species.  

Cheers,
Dave

Reactions: Love 1


----------

